# Kieselsol from kit



## Forgetthegrape (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello,

I recieved a kit as a gift and found the package of kieselsol had gone almost hard. Since I usually make wines from scratch and I dont usually use finners, I am unclear as to if I can rehydrate the kieselsol. Does anyone know if I can and the process? I understand it is made from sodium silicate but without knowing the full formula I do not want to test my luck.

thanks


----------



## cpfan (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know the answer to your question, but I have to ask "how old is this kit"?

Do you know how to decode the manufacturing date on the box? What about the yeast, what is the date on the yeast?

Steve


----------



## Forgetthegrape (Jan 4, 2013)

The date code on the bag was just over a year, there was no yeast in the kit packages so I used one of my own. So far everything is going well and I am not worried about the final product. I will have to temper and I plan to batch age this one rather than bottle it now.


----------



## robie (Jan 4, 2013)

My first question was the same as Steve's. Seems unusual it would harden if the kit is not very old.

As with most any wine, you don't have to use a clarifier, it will clear on its own over several months. The kieselsol. will do the clarification in a week or so.
You always can substitute SuperKlear or you can try rehydrating the kieselsol with a half cup of very warm water.


----------



## Forgetthegrape (Jan 4, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing, Ill try rehydrating it and if doesnt work then I guess I either treat it like a regular batch and let it percipitate out. Thanks, since I dont do kits and dont use clairifiers often its troubling when something that I have never seen or heard of happens. As far as I have been able to find out kieselsol doesnt do this normally so maybe its bad. I will definately post my findings so someone else will be able to find this information when and if they need it.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 4, 2013)

no Yeast? How come? BTW, what kit is this?

Steve


----------



## tonyt (Jan 4, 2013)

Where did you buy the kit (name names) and was it properly sealed when you got it. Sounds like an old kit that someone messed with.


----------



## Forgetthegrape (Jan 6, 2013)

the kit was sealed, And I understand that some kits do not come with yeast so this does not surprise me. I do not usually use kieselsol so do not know much about it, I have seen superklear but never used it either. Maybe I'll just get some as I also try not to stock reagents as they tend to not last between batch runs. Though I try to keep something going, I have times that I may not have anything on the go for months, summer I'm very busy so getting enough time off at the right times is hard.


----------



## Forgetthegrape (Jan 6, 2013)

TonyT, I do not name names as I may have got one that got missed. It is not fair or right to put the company in a flame war over something stupid. So please do not push this, since I dont do kits this is a learning process. 

If push comes to shove I will just run it through some filters and then let it age like a regular from fruit batch.


----------



## cpfan (Jan 6, 2013)

Forgetthegrape said:


> the kit was sealed, And I understand that some kits do not come with yeast so this does not surprise me.


RJ Spagnols, Winexpert, Vineco, Cellar Craft, Mosti Mondiale, Paklab, Advintage, and probably more kits all come with yeast in the box.

We are trying to help you. Our ability to help improves if we know what you are trying to make.

Steve


----------



## Forgetthegrape (Jan 6, 2013)

cpfan, I understand and appreciate the help, but my question is about kieselsol not the wine. The general consensus is that kieselsol doesnt normally do what it has and go hard. since there is very limited information online about it as a product, other than its used as a finer in wine, so I am seeking advice from the community.
I am not trying to start a war here, just trying to prevent a flame war were one doesnt exist and keep my thread on topic. It is nice to know kits are supposed to include yeast, but this one didnt. A 3g yeast package is easily missed in packaging. I have several strains at any given time so Im not worried that I had to add a $2 yeast package to a kit. As I didnt buy the kit im not worried if it doesnt work out, in fact if it does Ill have 23L of wine to drink, if not I have lost $2 and time but I will have learned something about the differences between fresh and kits. Remember this is a hobby for me, not a business. Its only a loss if I dont learn something from it. 

And to answer everybody: I have a sauvignon blanc(from this kit) I only started this because the date was just over a year and dont want to loose it due to stupidity.


----------

